# RIP Dusty



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

I am so sorry! He was a gorgeous color!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

It looks and sounds like he was truly a sweetie. RIP little man.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Aww, thanks for sharing these precious photos of Dusty. You must miss him a lot. Hugs


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

I'm so sorry for your loss - Dusty sounds like he was a sweet boy!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Such a long and happy life - you must miss him dreadfully, but it sounds as if he let you know the time had come. Sleep well, Dusty, amidst the memories of those tumbled sheets...


----------



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

So sorry. What a gorgeous boy.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

So hard to read when a sweet, beloved dog leaves. R.I.P. Dusty.


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

So Sorry I feel for you


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

What a little charmer. I always have to brace myself for these threads because I know how raw and painful your grief must be. You made the right decision. It sounds like Dusty lived a charmed life.


----------



## AngelAviary (Aug 12, 2014)

I am so sorry to hear of his passing. He had so much going on and still shined through it all like a real Poodle gentleman! I had to smile, thinking of him playing in the sheets! I had a cat that would do that. Thank you for the pictures and know he will always be with you in your heart and in your memories!


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

Rest in Peace, Dusty. May you have a full can of Pringles while you wait at that Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## Nicofreako (Aug 19, 2013)

He looks like such a sweet, sweet boy! And he was, sweet enough to let you know that it was time to help him leave. RIP Dusty. 
You were very kind to listen and understand, and to be there for him. Hugs.


----------



## marialydia (Nov 23, 2013)

Dusty it's clear you are missed. You had a lot of life and gave so much happiness! And your people took great and loving care of you to the very end. You have been a lucky dog.


----------



## Lori G (Sep 19, 2014)

What a cutie! I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------

